# Opinions on hunting clothing



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just looking for some opinions and advice on hunting clothing. I currently have a Scent Blocker suit but it's only good for early season. During late bow season I find myself layering up and feeling like the little kid from Christmas story. I had my eyes on the Scent Blocker Mack Daddy but the price tag is a bit steep. I am not partial to Scent Blocker or any other clothing brand, just looking for something to use during the colder part of the season. I am also not 100% sold on the carbon scent control, but I do believe there are benefits to the clothing. I heard somewhere that Under Armour has a new technology that is supposed to be better than what has been on the market for years....thoughts?

What do you guys think? Scent Blocker, Scent Lok, Under Armour, Cabelas....I just need something to keep me warm with the need to layer a ton underneath. It's also needs to come in larger sizes....XXL for the big fella haha

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I suppose everyone is different, but for me there are two key words; wool and layers. Well, maybe three, I also like a polypropylene blend layer.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

While I have scent blocker leafy wear, I do not believe in any of the scent blocker ads. I like the camo but I still play the wind. I have had bucks down wind that I am sure did not see me bolt when the wind shifted I also have had an entire group (10-12) deer all raise the heads at the same time and look directly at me from over 100 yards a few seconds after a gust of wind. My advise is to buy over sized camo that is tight fitting and then layer under it to suit the weather there is no one camo for all weather.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't believe I can "beat" a deers nose. I have been in several different situations where I had scent block type clothing on and still got made.

Because I'm getting frugal I don't use the scent block clothes at all. I wash my regular hunting clothes 5 - 7 weeks before hhunting season, using non-scented soap and 2 extra rinse cycles. Then I take a handfull of dirt and some pine cones, put them in a bag with the clean dry clothes and leave till a couple days before. Then I keep the clothes outside away from typical home smells (like cooking).

I shower and use unscented soap the day before, and use some fox urin on my cap andd boots on my way out. This has worked as goor or better than any of the other stuff. Just my routine but do what works for you....

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I may have misunderstood, but I think he was just wondering about clothing to stay warm, not scent "free".


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I may have misunderstood, but I think he was just wondering about clothing to stay warm, not scent "free".


Correct..Ideally, I am looking for something to keep me warm in the stand during the cold season. I have a Scent Blocker suit for early season, but nothing for when it gets cold. I understand that layering will keep you warm, but I don't like putting on a ton of layers becuase I just end up sweating by the time I get to the stand. If I could find something that helps with scent control and keeps you warm I would go that route as long as it didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i hunt ducks when it - 17 out when it gets cold out i use under armour base 4.0 top and 4.o under armour bottoms for your outer layer you want something thats 100 % wind proof and 100 
% water proof ... make sure it says 100 % water proof.. and not hyper shield or water repelent because theres are not water proof witch means you still get wet .muck boots woody max cold weather good for -40 as for socks i like the under armour cold gear ones .something that wicks away moisture helps keep you warm ...


anything with silver in it will stop you from smelling


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll second under armor cold gear. The stuff flat out keeps me warm & dry without added bulk. I own both under armor and redhead base layers and like them both, although the redhead are less $. I wear my gander mountain lightweight scent proof jacket and pants(bought cheap on clearance) early to mid season. I'll add layers underneath as the weather cools. For the late season I break out my redhead mountain stalker insulated bibs and jacket. I can get away with a base layer and maybe a fleece layer under those and stay warm in the stand all day.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My cold weather camo is Cabelas micro suede material. I don't think it is 100% water proof, but it is nice and quiet which I value more than 100% waterproof for my style hunting. They are at a minimum very water resistant, they shed water very well

I have a matching pair of bibs. I have used bibs for cold weather hunting and ice fishing for years and find that they fit my style of hunting very well. I can easily put them on when I leave the truck or when I reach the stand and I'm not dying from the heat as a walk to get where I am going. They are also extremely warm.

Purchase what you like best, me, I would leave the scent control stuff to those that have money to waste.

Check the bargain cave at cabelas periodically, you can find some really good deals on hunting clothes, especially a little later in the season.

Good luck


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i see your from central oh. if you ever feel like making a trip up toward akron area theres a place in montrose called sportsmans liquidation. they have all brand name stuff 50 to 80% off. I get all my stuff there. and its super cheap.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the information...much appreciated.

I was on the Cabelas site yesterday and came across a few set ups that I really liked, one of which was the seude mentioned and the other was the dry-point plus clothing. I will do a little more research to see which works best for me, but it's looking like I am not going to be wasting $600 on a Scent Blocker suit.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I liked the look and feel of Sitka gear, but never got over the price tag, so j never bought any. The guy that started Sitka sold the company, and now has a line called KUIU, check it out at KUIU.com, pretty amazing stuff. All designed by user input through constant internet blogging. Web sales only, no store overhead. Still pricey, bug super high quality. 


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

Layers of scent blocker, it's what I do (scentlok). And for those really cold times I put on an old wool coat I always pack. Many times I have a layer of under armor boxers, then an under armor or type full layer, then a layer like polypropylene, then wool type sweater, then a layer of scent lok pants and coat, then a scentlok bibs and to finish of a wool coat with various sock,glove and head coverings. All light weight (physically not in function).

Just picked up a Cabela's top of the line parka that may replace the wool coat, scentlok of course. I never get winded anymore. I have to chase critters away from climbing on me and even then they often don't get it. When I'm not hunting it's a whole different story, everything picks me up. I had a killer hound once, he was more smell than visual and would try and sniff me up every time I went hunting cause it didn't register. That dog could track like crazy, it was magic to watch him work.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

When it gets really cold I like to wear a good base layer, a fleece 2nd layer, then a down vest or jacket under my quiet outer layer. Bibs are great as well. I can still draw and shoot my bow with that system. Dont forget your feet! I carry boot blankets as well as my outer layers to the stand so I dont get overheated and put on the warm layers at the stand. I can usually sit for several hours with this system. 

Something else that works are the chemical footwarmers. Activate when you get to the stand, put in your boots near your toes and they will help keep your tootsies warm for a few hours in pretty cold conditions.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I bought some new clothing and I'm pretty certain it will do the trick. I picked up the under armour base layer 5.0 and a the rut jacket and pants and I am very pleased with the fit and the quality of the material. Their pants only come with a 32" inseam but they still fit good and I'm 6'5''. Combined with some good socks and boots I think I'll be warm enough for majority of the season. I wasn't 100% sold on the UA hunting gear but I read some decent reviews and picked them up for 50% of retail so I couldn't say no. We'lll see what I have to say come late season...best of luck in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Layering is the key. For the outer shell I own some sitka. As previously said it is expensive stuff. However if you don't know you can get 40% off through LEO adventures. If you are in law enforcement, military, or govt employee (fed, state, local) or even a teacher (or your spouse) you can join for like 20 bucks and then they give you a gateway to order thru the sitka site. Huge savings for 20 bucks. I don't bother with their underlayers, but for outer shell some of the best made clothes I have ever owned. 

I also highly suggest you get windproof even if not waterproof. I only pack or wear rain suit when weather is calling for it.


----------

